# A Couple Of Up Down Accutrons



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I bought these two back in July but have only just had time to get them up-and-running. Bulova Accutron Up Down models (cal. 2182)...Up Down for obvious reasons...I've always liked these but they are getting hard to find. These two came from collector in the US.

Before shot:










After shots:


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

Wow what a transformation! What work was involved if you don't mind me asking? Also, what period are they from? I know they can't be but they look 1930s with the Art Deco style day panels


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Excellent stuff, love the case on the white one.

Ha just noticed the swap! (doh) They look better that way round IMHO


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Odo said:


> Excellent stuff, love the case on the white one.
> 
> Ha just noticed the swap! (doh) They look better that way round IMHO


I wondered if anyone would notice 

I prefer the round case and the black dial...so swopped them.


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice to be talented


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

Another brilliant transformation as always. Agree like the black dial in the round case.:notworthy:


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Very nice Paul. Looks like you brushed the cases on the tops. What method do you use? I just yesterday did a Bucherer electronic stainless case using a sanding stick. It looks pretty good for a "stab in the dark" try. I hesitated to try a Dremel for fear of making it worse.


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Some guys have all the talents...sigh...! :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

very nice,particularly the black one, i've always liked these but they do seem to be very rare unfortunately


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

nice transformation  , i like the look of these, dunno why but they remind me of the thunderbirds puppet cartoon, what sort of prices are they fetching paul?


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow................................................


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

sparky the cat said:


> Wow................................................


and Wow again


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Smashing Paul,

I've not got an up/down but have always coveted them. Love the square indexes on the white dial and the 'swiss HSV' case has always been one of my favourites.

cheers

Andy


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Very nice Paul I knew you would transform them into a couple of beauties and you certainly have. :man_in_love:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks to all for you kind comments! 



levon2807 said:


> What work was involved if you don't mind me asking? Also, what period are they from?


Cosmetically...not too much: new crystals, ultrasonic case clean, new black paint in the hands of the cream dialled one, debris brushed off surface of th2 dials. But both required new coils to the movements and one needed a new index wheel. 1970 (N0).



watchnutz said:


> Very nice Paul. Looks like you brushed the cases on the tops. What method do you use?


Thanks Bill...but I don't think I did anything on these cases other than give them a long ultrasonic clean. About 6 months ago, I invested in a proper s/steel Walkers ultrasonic cleaner + correct fluids and it really does the job...cleaning out all the rubbish from the graining etc.



pugster said:


> nice transformation  , i like the look of these, dunno why but they remind me of the thunderbirds puppet cartoon, what sort of prices are they fetching paul?


It's the sloping fonts on the day wheels Pugster...very Thunderbird-ish I agree (below). I've not been looking on ebay for these for sometime, Dombox will probably have a better idea....but I seem to remember one going for about $400 6-7 months ago.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

love them both Paul, very nice indeed


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Thanks to all for you kind comments!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

